# Grupo Mayan...Why the fence!!!



## rpennisi (Feb 15, 2011)

If Grupo Mayan (Vidanta) is monitoring this site, how about a response to questions we have about the fence that was put up in Nuevo Vallarta which blocks all pedestrian and vehicular traffic from getting directly to the Sea Garden/Ocean Breeze from the rest of the resort?


----------



## Grupo Mayan (Feb 16, 2011)

Dear “Rpennisi”,

We would prefer to get this type of feedback through the proper channels to contact us, as monitoring the internet is an impossible task for anyone to be able to clarify your concerns in a timely manner. 

Nonetheless, allow me to share with you all that the work on the North Gate and other areas in the Nuevo Vallarta development are part of the company´s ongoing commitment to providing first class facilities for our members and guests.

Additionally, some guests complained about speeding vehicles in those streets, so it was decided to close it for now to have one main entrance and exit to the resorts.

Rest assured there is a shuttle service available every 10 minutes between the Grand Mayan lobby and the Puerta del Sol main entrance from 7am to 11pm and upon request outside of this schedule. 

Moreover, we are making sure to share your comments with the resort’s management; and indeed, your suggestions will be taken into consideration, as it will help us jointly make decisions for future projects and possibly, the access may be reopened in the future. 

Should you all have any further queries, kindly share them with us at customerservice@grupomayan.com or by telephone at 1-800-292-9446. Your input will assist us to provide quality service to all of our honored members.

We thank you for your understanding in this matter and for your time.

Sincerely,
Karen Rose
Customer Support Representative.


----------



## Grupo Mayan (Feb 16, 2011)

Karen Rose
Customer Support Representative.


----------



## rpennisi (Feb 17, 2011)

Dear Karen Rose,
Thank you for taking the time to answer my question.  I believe you are being honest in your response, but I don't think _*some guests complained about speeding vehicles in those streets*_ was the reason for the blocking of vehicular and pedestrian movement between the Grand Mayan and the Sea Garden.  Maybe that's what management in Nuevo Vallarta told you, but it makes no sense.  Unfortunately, having seen the way people are getting off site, someone will get injured or worse, and that will spur changes.  Pedestrians, who are your owners and guests, are being put in danger, and that is wrong!


----------



## mikenk (Feb 17, 2011)

Grupo Mayan said:


> Rest assured there is a shuttle service available every 10 minutes between the Grand Mayan lobby and the Puerta del Sol main entrance from 7am to 11pm and upon request outside of this schedule.



Regardless of the reason, this seems like a reasonable solution - in fact preferable to me than walking. Has anyone used this shuttle? We will be there in April - will give it a go.

Mike


----------



## rpennisi (Feb 17, 2011)

mikenk said:


> Regardless of the reason, this seems like a reasonable solution - in fact preferable to me than walking. Has anyone used this shuttle? We will be there in April - will give it a go.
> 
> Mike


I have used the shuttle.  By the time you go in April, it will probably be light at night when you go to dinner off site.  In January, on the other hand, you are dropped off in the dark at the main gate.  You have to walk in the street, as cars and taxis are going in and out, and get to the sidewalk by the driving range.  You have to walk over the bridge to get to any of the restaurants.  The lighting is dim, the overpass has steep concrete slopes down that are unprotected from missteps down, no gurardrails.  The ride to the front gate in the shuttle leaves you farther away from the restaurants than if you were walking from the GM.  The shuttles may run every 10 minutes, but they hold only about 15 people, and many have to wait for the next one to arrive, because they fill up.  Some walk the road back to the GM and beyond.  The walk to the GM is in the street from the main entrance, poorly lit.  All this because,  *some guests complained about speeding vehicles in those streets.*  You believe that, then I have a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you.  I look forward to see what you think about it after your April visit.  I hope the situation has been changed by then, because there was universal consternation about the change back in January.
Ron


----------



## Pat H (Feb 17, 2011)

The reason we decided to go back to NV instead of any of the other properties was because it was so easy to walk to the restaurants and buses from the GM. There is no way there could be speeding vehicles on that street. There is hardly any traffic on that street to begin with. The taxis and buses all stop at the end of the street by the restaurants. I am very disappointed and I know that the friends I am traveling with are going to be very upset.

Does anyone know if you can get a bus into PV at the new entrance?


----------



## rpennisi (Feb 17, 2011)

Pat H said:


> The reason we decided to go back to NV instead of any of the other properties was because it was so easy to walk to the restaurants and buses from the GM. There is no way there could be speeding vehicles on that street. There is hardly any traffic on that street to begin with.
> Does anyone know if you can get a bus into PV at the new entrance?



I agree, that street was always basically a dead end, with a Mayan guard post at the end, and only Mayan condo buildings and the SG along one side of the street, the other side being unbuilt.
The buses all stop around the corner from the SG, across from the OXXO, unchanged from the past.  Someone did mention one of the buses (maybe more) stops by the Taco Break, across from the driving range.


----------



## disker (Feb 17, 2011)

Go to the right when you get off the shuttle 100 yards or so just past the drainage ditch .. there is a bus sign there.


----------



## rpennisi (Feb 17, 2011)

Senor Chavez, *"Tear down this wall!"*  Oops, flashback to the cold war.


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 13, 2011)

*Anyone been to Nuevo Vallarta lately?*

I was wondering if anyone has been to the Vidanta Mayan complex in the past few weeks?  Has there been any change in the fence put up near the Grand Mayan restricting access to the Sea Garden directly?  We will book soon for next January, and I was curious if any changes have been made.  Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Pat H (Mar 13, 2011)

rpennisi said:


> I was wondering if anyone has been to the Vidanta Mayan complex in the past few weeks?  Has there been any change in the fence put up near the Grand Mayan restricting access to the Sea Garden directly?  We will book soon for next January, and I was curious if any changes have been made.  Thanks,
> Ron



Just got back a couple of hours ago. From our unit we had a nice view of workers building a cinder block wall. One day they put up 6 rows of blocks. I was told that there will be a "door" so guests can go in and out. 

We did the walk from the front gate to Eddie's and Guido's and didn't find it that much longer from the old way


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 15, 2011)

Pat H said:


> Just got back a couple of hours ago. From our unit we had a nice view of workers building a cinder block wall. One day they put up 6 rows of blocks. I was told that there will be a "door" so guests can go in and out.
> 
> We did the walk from the front gate to Eddie's and Guido's and didn't find it that much longer from the old way



I hope the "door" in the wall is a reality.  I am still frosted about the closure in the first place.  Although you might think the walk is not that much longer, tie it into the fact that to take the walk, you have to take a cart to the main gate and then the walk (waiting for shuttles, etc) is (was) unnecessary.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 15, 2011)

rpennisi said:


> I hope the "door" in the wall is a reality.  I am still frosted about the closure in the first place.  Although you might think the walk is not that much longer, tie it into the fact that to take the walk, you have to take a cart to the main gate and then the walk (waiting for shuttles, etc) is (was) unnecessary.



I don't think we waited more than a minute for a shuttle. None of us thought it was that big of a deal. We were on vacation so no need to be in a rush. A few more steps is good considering all the food, especially dessert, we had!


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 22, 2011)

Curt, on another site, has reported that he read that a new cart path is being constructed between the Grand Mayan and the Sea Garden in front of the condos that are between them.  If true, this is welcomed and good news.  I emailed the customer service address from an earlier post and asked, but have not heard back from them as yet.
Ron


----------



## curtbrown (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm only reporting what I recently read on the Aimfair site. I have no way of knowing if it's true and I only posted it in hopes that someone will confirm or
deny that it is being built.  Please don't take it as gospel and I will only believe it myself when I'm sitting in a cart barreling down the beach toward the Sea Garden...

Curt


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 23, 2011)

curtbrown said:


> I'm only reporting what I recently read on the Aimfair site. I have no way of knowing if it's true and I only posted it in hopes that someone will confirm or
> deny that it is being built.  Please don't take it as gospel and I will only believe it myself when I'm sitting in a cart barreling down the beach toward the Sea Garden...Curt


I understand what you are saying Curt.  I just wanted to put it out in several places, so that we might get someone answering the post to see if it's true.
On the other hand, I received a nonanswer from Mayan Resorts customer relations as follows:
*Thank you for contacting us. Please be advised that due to the expansion and construction that is being processed at the moment in the Nuevo Vallarta property the road that connects The Sea Garden and The Grand Mayan is currently closed, however there are shuttles that are constantly going back and forward from the resorts to the main entrance, feel free to contact the resort in order to request the most accurate and updated information on this construction.*
Uh, no kidding....


----------



## Zib (Mar 23, 2011)

*Road to Sea Gardan??*

We just got back a couple weeks ago.  We were there during "high time" and didn't have to wait for more than a few minutes for the shuttle either coming or going.  It's was nice to be able to walk a short distance from the front gate to the right to go to our favorite restaurant "La Laguna" which you couldn't walk to before.  And it's closer to "Taco Break"  Also didn't mind the short walk to the left to the other restaurants, Marina, etc. We actually thpought we prefered this way.  That being said, we WOULD like to have the road open to Sea Garden ALSO! (not instead of)   We still like to be shuttled to the front gate but why can't we have both?  I agree, NO SPEEDING TRAFFIC on Sea Graden road!  We walked it numerous times in the many years that we have been going there.  Very little traffic on that road!  Just a flimsy excuse for Mayan, I think, but I don't understand why they want to isolate Sea Garden like that.


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 24, 2011)

Another blogger on another site wrote today:
_It is too bad that Karen Rose, the Mayan representative was not at the big lineup at the front of the Grand Mayan yesterday at about 6:00 p.m. to see how happy people were to be waiting for the shuttle to transfer them.

My friends and I walked because it was quicker than waiting. In non-busy times the shuttle works great but there are many times when it is not often enough_


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 24, 2011)

rpennisi said:


> Another blogger on another site wrote today:
> _It is too bad that Karen Rose, the Mayan representative was not at the big lineup at the front of the Grand Mayan yesterday at about 6:00 p.m. to see how happy people were to be waiting for the shuttle to transfer them.
> 
> My friends and I walked because it was quicker than waiting. In non-busy times the shuttle works great but there are many times when it is not often enough_


Sorry, my experience was more in line with Zib's.  I was there _last week_, and took the shuttle to the entrance several times at dinner time.  Yes, one time there was a long enough line that we had to wait for the third shuttle.  But, they were bring in a new shuttle every 3-4 minutes!

At no point did we experience waiting more than 5-10 minutes.  The walk from the entrance to the marina area was easy, and had a sidewalk the whole way.  We never felt unsafe.  (BTW, Tacos Break was great! :whoopie: )

Kurt


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 25, 2011)

Another poster had this comment:

_I have spoken with several owners who have visited NV recently and to a person they are peeved at management for blocking the road from GM to Sea Garden, even for foot traffic. The result is that anyone who previously walked to the marina to go to the restaurants in that area is now forced to take a detour through the main entrance ( I don't even know whether the trolleys run between that entrance and the GL towers) and then either take a taxi or have to hoof an extra half mile or so to places that previously were much easier to access. I know that exercise is a positive thing, but this is not a desirable situation. Does anyone think it possible for owners to make a collective request/demand to the powers that be to reopen that road, if only for pedestrians?_

I think we tend to forget that there are those that are not as fit, and you have to admit (besides the extra cart ride and sometimes long waits) the walk from the entrance is longer and steeper.  I know it is easier to get to Tacos Break and La Laguna, which never had the benefit of a cart ride to the main gate.  The changing of what was an easier route is mean spirited and driven by profit, not "speeding cars", with little concern about the welfare of owners and guests.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 25, 2011)

No way is it an extra half mile to walk from the front gate to Guidos or Eddies. It's actually closer to Portobello and Prime. Is everyone in a big hurry that they can't wait 5 mins or so for the shuttle? You are on vacation, what's the big rush? Relax and enjoy.


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 25, 2011)

Pat H said:


> No way is it an extra half mile to walk from the front gate to Guidos or Eddies. It's actually closer to Portobello and Prime. Is everyone in a big hurry that they can't wait 5 mins or so for the shuttle? You are on vacation, what's the big rush? Relax and enjoy.



OK, not a half mile to Portobello and Prime, but to Eddie's from the shuttle, close to it.  But that's still not the point.  Here's one more comment from a blogger.  *Think of those not as capable.*

_You are assuming that all of us can walk that distance. Many of us who are Grand Luxxe Owners are getting older and less able to trek like we used to. When we could take the tram to the Sea Garden, it was OK for some of us to walk across the street for a change of pace, but it is too far from Taco Break to Guido's for those with walkers, etc.

I think the move to block off the traffic is because Gruppo V. wants to keep the money on property, so I don't think any amount of petitioning will do any good._


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 25, 2011)

Last week, a cab ride from Eddie's to the Grand Mayan was 35 pesos (less than $3 at the current exchange rate).  Are you trying to tell me that those Grand Luxxe owners can't afford a $3 taxi fare???  :hysterical: 

Sounds like whining to me...

Kurt


----------



## Zib (Mar 26, 2011)

*Mayan*

Getting a wee bit nasty here, aren't we?  Let's keep it nice!  I agree that, while we are BLESSED to still be able to walk that distance at 80 and 83 years, there are others who can't or don't want to and I think the road should be OPENED and they should again shuttle to Sea Gardens.  We always liked to eat there, too.  The best situation would be a shuttle to Sea Gardens AND one to the front gate.  I can't see how that would hurt Mayan one bit and would certainly bring some peace to the members.


----------



## jnjn (Mar 27, 2011)

*My two cents....*

I just returned from the Grand Mayan yesterday.  We went to Eddies as well as many other restaurants.  Although I would like a shuttle to the Sea Garden, we took the golf cart to and from the front gates.  I do not think the fence is a big deal.  Maybe most of us could use a bit more excersize??!??


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 28, 2011)

When I started this thread, I had recently come home from Nuevo Vallarta, and was right there when the fence went up and the shorter, more convenient and, in my opinion, safer route to SG was blocked by Grupo Mayan (Vidanta).  There was *not a word* of explanation given as to why, and as the weeks went on, none that made any sense.
I am more than a little dismayed by the comments of some here at TUG.  I expected more to be sympathetic to what was done to owners and guests by a huge corporation that makes decisions and changes, never caring to explain why.  They do it because they can, and continue with impunity and surprising support like I have read here.
When Karen Rose stated that the blockage was done because of "speeding cars", I thought, anyone who has been there would see that excuse as bogus, and howl in protest.
But now, I am sorry I started this thread, because I feel it has bolstered the billionaire Vidanta corporation and pitted the middle against each other.  _[political comment removed]_  Karen Rose, if that is her real name, must love the support for a capricious and unilateral decision made in the name of $$ profits.


----------



## jnjn (Mar 28, 2011)

No offense met.  The speeding car thing is b.s.  You are right.  It was all about the money.  No way I would eat at the Grand Mayan.  I am going to Eddies!


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 5, 2011)

*good news?*

This could be good news, and I want to give Grupo Vidanta the benefit of the doubt and hope that they are doing the right thing:

_They have put up a nice stone faced retaining wall on each side of the old road. They were pouring concrete where the old road was this past week. It does look like it will be a 'cart' road so they can transport people to the Sea Garden. The sign out front says they are 'making improvements for future visitors'. So if it is a cart road, you can catch a ride almost all the way to the establishments at the marina._


----------



## curtbrown (Apr 9, 2011)

*Pics of the new wall*

I just saw a post on another website that has a link to photos of "The Wall".  It looks like there will be cart & pedestrian access after all.  I suspect the fence was a temporary measure to keep people away from the construction.  The wall itself looks like there will be an opening at the guard station, so now all foot and cart traffic will need to go past the guard.

https://picasaweb.google.com/sioux4noff/MayanPalaceWall?feat=directlink#5593611525215049650

Curt


----------



## Pizza67 (Apr 11, 2011)

Excellent.  We'll be there in July and was hoping something would be done so we could walk over that way instead of from the main gate.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 11, 2011)

Salesmen don't always lie afterall. Just as he told me when we were there in March, there is an opening for guests to use.


----------



## rpennisi (May 6, 2011)

*Open yet?*

Does anyone who has recently been to the Mayan complex in NV know if the path to the SG from the area of the GM is open yet?  Thanks.
Ron


----------



## rpennisi (May 8, 2011)

*found this on another site*

I recently read on another forum, from someone currently there, that the walkway is finished and open. BUT, guests and owners staying on the complex are not allowed to use it. It seems to have been built for the staff.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"As I mentioned a few weeks ago they were building a retaining wall, road security hut and sidewalk, over by the Grand Mayan Sun Market/Garage area. It is now finished.

Here is the disconnect and as owners who are here we need to get behind it, send emails, etc. Although open for traffic and staff who are walking into the property it is "Not open for guests".

OK, here is my stand, my husband and I walked through this morning, we were told no, I said sorry, going to the Sea garden, there is a sidewalk, I am not walking on the road and as it is safe enough for staff it is safe enough for guests. I then mentioned that if he wanted to call his manager and the manager wanted to talk to me later in our room that was not an issue. I wished him a nice day and continued walking.

On the return trip it was a new security guard and we received the same push from them. I showed her my GL bracelet, said I am allowed on the property, here is my room number if you wish have the manager come and talk to me. I can understand them stopping people without bands on, and they should, but if you have any property wrist band on they need need to back off.

I mean really, what are they going to do....shoot me?

If they want us to have access to the Sea Garden and larger Sun Market they really need to get off this tangent of not letting you have access. \

So my suggestion would be to use as much as you can, and send emails, because that is how things get done. I understand not allowing the golf carts to take guests because they are main roads, but not having access as pedestrians is loco.

I intend to walk to and from sea garden every morning with my coffee....but I guess I am just a friendly rebel at heart."


----------



## rpennisi (May 8, 2011)

*Grupo Mayan does it again...*

Just got this from another site:
*Well you guys forced me to get off my (ample) backside and pedal over to the Mayan. As someone said, the very nice new gate allows NO guest traffic through. Not on foot, not by cart, not by taxi or car. Well knock me over with a feather!

The guard told me that it is strictly an employee entrance.*

Pat H, you wrote in an earlier post of this thread, "Salesmen don't always lie afterall."
*Looks like they do!*
I love the Mayan resorts, but this is just pure BS!!
Ron


----------



## rpennisi (May 17, 2011)

Latest on the guard post opening of the wall, still off limits to guests to go from the Grand Mayan directly to the Sea Garden (only for employees, used to be access for everyone):

On Aimfair, an owner and others have been going through, flashing their bracelets and some are jogging through as well!  Nobody tackled as yet.

For those old enough to remember _Alice's Restaurant_ by Arlo Guthrie, it reminds me of the lines:
_You know, if
one person, just one person does it they may think he's really sick and
they won't take him.  And if two people, two people do it, in harmony,
they may think they're both faggots and they won't take either of them.
And three people do it, three, can you imagine, three people walking in
singin a bar of Alice's Restaurant and walking out. They may think it's an
organization.  And can you, can you imagine fifty people a day,I said
fifty people a day walking in singin a bar of Alice's Restaurant and
walking out.  And friends they may think it's a movement._

*That's what's needed, a movement!*:whoopie: 
Ron


----------



## Pizza67 (May 18, 2011)

Well, we'll be there at the end of July and I give it a shot!


----------



## Whitehead (May 23, 2011)

*I'm the rebel...I walk the gate and wear tshirt in pool!*

Yes I am the rebel who walks through the gated area to get to the sidewalk to walk to the Sea Garden.  Yes I can go to the Grand Mayan, get a shuttle to the front gate and walk easily to the Taco Break, or even to Prime 159, or Blue Lagoon - BUT - if going to Guidos or Eddies or the Sea Garden for dinner it is much more pleasant to walk along the sidewalk.  It is safer from the stand point that it is flat and in good shape.  You then do not have to walk on the grass in front of the main entrance - which is pitted and bumpy and the chance of you tripping and spraining or breaking a limb is pretty good., not to mention the amount of taxis running around the corner can be a bit of a hazard.  

If the Groupo Mayan did this for the safety of their guests then they didn't get it right.  Both areas should be accessable, and as long as I'm paying and I have a bracelet on I intend to walk the 150ft of sidewalk to get to the public road - call the manager please and have them talk to me - oh wait they haven't done that yet, and in fact they have not even answered an email that was sent to them.  

I walk on the sidewalk, not on the road, I give the security person my name, room number and show them my braclet.  I tell them to have a nice day and then do the same when I return.  

I also have been big on wearing shirts in the pool. They didn't like that too much at first, but now many people doing the same and it's going to be hard to stop. We wear the shirts to help with UV protection - but they don't quite get it.

Patience and perseverance will get the job done.


----------



## rpennisi (May 23, 2011)

Whitehead said:


> Yes I am the rebel who walks through the gated area to get to the sidewalk to walk to the Sea Garden.  Yes I can go to the Grand Mayan, get a shuttle to the front gate and walk easily to the Taco Break, or even to Prime 159, or Blue Lagoon - BUT - if going to Guidos or Eddies or the Sea Garden for dinner it is much more pleasant to walk along the sidewalk.  It is safer from the stand point that it is flat and in good shape.  You then do not have to walk on the grass in front of the main entrance - which is pitted and bumpy and the chance of you tripping and spraining or breaking a limb is pretty good., not to mention the amount of taxis running around the corner can be a bit of a hazard.
> 
> If the Groupo Mayan did this for the safety of their guests then they didn't get it right.  Both areas should be accessable, and as long as I'm paying and I have a bracelet on I intend to walk the 150ft of sidewalk to get to the public road - call the manager please and have them talk to me - oh wait they haven't done that yet, and in fact they have not even answered an email that was sent to them.
> 
> ...



You, Whitehead, are my hero!! Welcome.
Ron


----------



## rpennisi (May 29, 2011)

*You are not going to believe this...*

Just posted on another site:


_*For all of you asking about it, I posted a question directly on the Grand Luxxe Facebook site and this is the response I got:*

*Grand Luxxe:*

*Thank you for your recent post regarding the access to the resort. For the security of all guests, the Nuevo Vallarta municipality will only allow guest access through the main gate of the resort. We apologize for any inconvenience.*_​

Can you imagine that!  The problem was with the Grupo Mayan guests being the security problem!  *What a joke!*

Going through the main gate only, and not down a sidewalk on a street that only has Grupo Mayan condos on it, somehow provides the Nuevo Vallarta municipality with security.

*This is the ultimate in absurdity!*  Nuevo Vallarta is mostly resorts, but GM needs to make a wall to keep us in.  You just can't make this stuff up.

I am sure it has nothing to do with security of the community.
Ron


----------



## curtbrown (May 29, 2011)

rpennisi said:


> Just posted on another site:
> 
> 
> _*For all of you asking about it, I posted a question directly on the Grand Luxxe Facebook site and this is the response I got:*
> ...



Ron, 
I agree, it is a joke...  But I read the post slightly differently -

To me, it sounds like GM is blaming the Nuevo Vallarta municipality for restricting access in order to provide security FOR the guests, not from them.  

Thanks for the protection NV guys, but I'll take my chances...

Curt


----------



## rpennisi (May 29, 2011)

curtbrown said:


> Ron,
> I agree, it is a joke...  But I read the post slightly differently -
> 
> To me, it sounds like GM is blaming the Nuevo Vallarta municipality for restricting access in order to provide security FOR the guests, not from them.
> ...


I agree with you, but look where this absurd response is coming from....not from the Nuevo Vallarta community, but a GL facebook response, which I assume is from Vidanta.

Do you think Eddie's, Guidos, Prime 159, etc felt threatened or did the restaurants on site feel the threat?

Are they building a wall around the Paradise Village complex and only letting guests out one opening to secure all their guests?  If not, how irresponsible of them.

How about "Karen Rose's" assertion that the blocking of speeding cars on the street is why they built the wall?

*Yes GM is blaming the NV community, but that is a joke!!*

How is letting all GM guests out on a road farther away from their destination and which is more secluded providing security?
Ron
PS  In January when we were forced to use the main gate to get to NV restaurants, I didn't notice any additional security.  In fact, I felt a bit less secure walking the secluded road between Greenbreak and the OXXO.  In fact, it's a bit creepy.  Additionally, I never felt this way walking the sidewalk between the Grand Mayan and the SG and OXXO.  Quite oppositely, there is security present at the condo entrances.


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 6, 2011)

*another view*

*Here's a post from another blogger, on tripadvisor, who sums it up:
*
"I have just read this thread from beginning to end. I am extremely disappointed to learn about this wall that is restricting our access to the bus stop, restaurants, etc. on the other side of the Sea Garden.

 The wall looks terrible---instead of being able to enjoy the freedom of walking this lovely area while on vacation, we have an ugly wall to remind us that some of our freedom is being restricted. Going off property from the main gate isn't a good alternative in the hot sun or when it is raining. Where would we find shelter when walking from the main gate to the OXXO store or to the Italian restaurant? 

And picking up the bus from the main gate to go into town isn't a good alternative at certain times of the day because the employees fill the bus up at the stop by the Sea Garden. That means that we will have to stand up the entire way into town. We used to go early to the bus stop to get a seat on the bus but now the people with access to the bus stop by the Sea Garden will fill up the bus. Is Mayan going to put up a bus/cart shelter by the main entrance? 

This is extremely inconvenient!! A group of us usually use our timeshares at the same time. However, more of them stay at the Flamingos and I doubt that they'll want to come visit us at the GL since it's such a hassle and time consuming.

 I don't believe that the shuttles operate "every 10 minutes.". What, did Mayan buy 20 extra carts to be able to dedicate carts to each building? It'll take 10 minutes or more for a cart to go from GM to MP to GB to GL and then head out to the main entrance. 

We've been members since the company was known as Vidafel, when they seemed to have a vision, but these last few years the company seems to have lost its way and is just out to sell, sell, sell without much thought going into the planning of the resort. It has lost track of its mission: to provide a memorable vacation experience for its members.

They went from Sea Garden to Mayan Palace to Grand Mayan to Mayan Regency (where's this concept gone?) to Bliss, Grand Bliss, Luxxe, Grand Luxxe, Ocean Breeze and who knows what they'll slap on top in the future... How can we owners be happy and satisfied when the powers that be in Mayan don't know where they are going? 

How long has the NV golf course been torn up? A minimum of three years and it's still not completed. I don't even know what the name of the company is anymore because it keeps changing, like their phone numbers. No wonder scammers are trying to take advantage of the members---nothing is standardized with Mayan so it's difficult for us to know when an email, a letter or a phone call comes from them or someone posing as a Mayan representative.

Thanks for letting me vent. It's been a long time coming. The straw that broke the camel's back in this situation is indeed the "wall.". MAYAN, TEAR DOWN THIS WALL!!!"


----------



## Grupo Mayan (Jun 6, 2011)

Dear Readers,

As a courtesy, we are communicating what we currently know on the issue. The road behind the resort is a public road and it is not private property. Unfortunately, we cannot do as we please and must follow guidelines established for the resort. At this moment, we have been instructed that our guests may only enter and leave through the same gate. Additionally, we do not have any permission to create a new public point of access there. The resort's management is considering all alternatives and will address any further concerns you may have on this topic. We are with the understanding that this is a temporary situation. The resort's management will keep us updated of any changes. As you may imagine, our Sun Market and Sea Garden properties are also being affected by these changes. However, this is all the information we have at the moment. We are very sorry that you feel so strongly against this. 

If you would like to take this issue to upper management, please submit a formal letter to grupomayanblog@grupovidanta.com. Remember, we are happy to assist you and on behalf of the whole staff at the resort, we thank you for your patience and your understanding in this matter.

Best regards,
Xavier Ambrose on behalf of the Customer Support Team.


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 7, 2011)

Grupo Mayan said:


> Dear Readers,
> 
> As a courtesy, we are communicating what we currently know on the issue. The road behind the resort is a public road and it is not private property. Unfortunately, we cannot do as we please and must follow guidelines established for the resort. At this moment, we have been instructed that our guests may only enter and leave through the same gate. Additionally, we do not have any permission to create a new public point of access there. The resort's management is considering all alternatives and will address any further concerns you may have on this topic. We are with the understanding that this is a temporary situation. The resort's management will keep us updated of any changes. As you may imagine, our Sun Market and Sea Garden properties are also being affected by these changes. However, this is all the information we have at the moment. We are very sorry that you feel so strongly against this.
> 
> ...



Xavier Ambrose and "Karen Rose",

My response is, HUH?

What does that mean?

What has changed that made this take place. The road that connects the Grand Mayan, and goes past the Mayan condos and ends with the Sea Garden and Sea Market has not changed in years.

You mean to tell me that the municipality of Nuevo Vallarta wants this? They want people to go only in and out of the main gate? WHY?

Is this some kind of strange plan to make overweight North Americans get more exercise?

Why is this resort walled in and isolated unlike any other resort?

Tell me this is a joke....please.


----------

